# Real Madrid vs CSKA Moskow 14 March



## ThreeWayPicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Real Madrid vs CSKA Moskow

Everybody knows that Real are a team with high scoring capabilities, in the same league with Barcelona. With Cristiano Ronaldo leading the attack Real has shown that they are lethal in front of goal.

In most of their matches, including La Liga and Champions League, Real have scored at least two goals till halftime. In tonight's match they will look to press CSKA since the start of the game.

Our betting pick for this match is Over 1.5 goals Half Time

For other betting picks please visit us on *EDit by moderator: Keep advertising only in your signature
Good Luck!


----------

